# Clams



## Syed (Oct 20, 2010)

Was wondering if any clam owner can give their opinion on Clams. I'm considering getting a clam for my tank. Most Probably it'll be a Crocea clam. General question is if I would need to dose at all in a LPS/Softie tank, where to buy one and from these places what I should look out for in terms of Clam health, parasites. Currently running a 4 bulb T5HO fixture in 30 gallon tank.

Thanks


----------



## cablemike (Jan 7, 2009)

I haven't had good luck with clams, always seem great for a few months then suddenly dead so I'm watching this thread as I really want a clam again. I always did add phyto and zoo plankton. But when I had clams it was under t5 and power compact combo and everyone was telling me I needed halides to keep clams. Now I have halides so let's see what the successful clam owners have to say.


----------



## Syed (Oct 20, 2010)

cablemike said:


> I haven't had good luck with clams, always seem great for a few months then suddenly dead so I'm watching this thread as I really want a clam again. I always did add phyto and zoo plankton. But when I had clams it was under t5 and power compact combo and everyone was telling me I needed halides to keep clams. Now I have halides so let's see what the successful clam owners have to say.


What type of clams were they? I've read that they have slow metabolisms. Like if something is wrong today, you won't notice until after a few months and then the Clam would be dying/dead all of a sudden. I've heard halides are bulletproof in keeping them too.


----------



## cablemike (Jan 7, 2009)

Crocea clams


----------



## Syed (Oct 20, 2010)

cablemike said:


> Crocea clams


The one I want >_> bad sign.

Where'd you buy them from?


----------



## cablemike (Jan 7, 2009)

Two from sea u marine, and one from north american


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

If you don't already know, I know it is suggested that to place the crocea clams on rock instead of on the sand bed.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

you never know, until you try. I have Crocea clam for a 1.5 year and it is perfect. they do require light and the best to put them on the rock (but not high). I simple put it in horizontal position close to the rock and it is attached itself. Try to put it close to the small rock, since it will be difficult to remove it from it. In case you will change tank, it should go with this rock. I was never able to detach it swirling it around.
Few days ago, I simple cut it from the rock with the razor blade and will see how it will survive.
They do not really require additional food if you have fishes and feed them

http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=497+529+1650&pcatid=1650

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## msobon (Dec 7, 2011)

Yay! Clams!

Bottomline is they need light! and lots of it, there's different ones with different light requirements, the one you picked is probably up on the top of the light requirement list. Let me put it this way, you can have light that will bleach all your tank and your clams will be in heaven.

Have a read of this article:
http://www.advancedaquarist.com/2011/3/inverts

Dosing, as far as that is concerned you should be keeping levels in check regardless of what you keep in your tank, a softie tank will have lower calcium requirements than a SPS tank however there's still a need for the minerals.


----------



## Syed (Oct 20, 2010)

msobon said:


> Yay! Clams!
> 
> Bottomline is they need light! and lots of it, there's different ones with different light requirements, the one you picked is probably up on the top of the light requirement list. Let me put it this way, you can have light that will bleach all your tank and your clams will be in heaven.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the link. This and other articles so far have been extremely helpful.

Anyways I picked up a Crocea clam from ORG. I made sure it reacted to shadowing as well as the inhalant siphon was thin and not oval shaped. Also made sure it had no snails. One thing Tom assured me of is that he had the Crocea clams for at least 8 months. I know for a fact he's had this particular batch for months as I went to his store every blue moon.

So far I've put him on the highest point in my tank. The lights the Crocea was under were T5HO so I may get away with the lighting. It reacts well to lighting changes and may even have started attaching to the rock. Hopefully all goes well.

Gonna have to buy a Calcium test kit, Alkalinity test kit as well as maybe even a Magnesium one in a couple of days. You guys know of some good ones?


----------



## Windowlicka (Mar 5, 2008)

http://www.bulkreefsupply.com/store/products/test-kits/red-sea-test-kits

There's a cool video here, comparing a few of the different mfr test kits.

I bought the Red Sea "Reef Foundation Pro" test kit, which contains Ca, Mg & KH tests in one neat hard plastic case. The tests are pretty easy to perform and accurate too. At around $55-60 it's also cheaper than buying individual kits.

FYI: I bought my kit from GoReef.com


----------



## Syed (Oct 20, 2010)

Windowlicka said:


> http://www.bulkreefsupply.com/store/products/test-kits/red-sea-test-kits
> 
> There's a cool video here, comparing a few of the different mfr test kits.
> 
> ...


The Red Sea combo pack looks awesome. I was hoping for something like a combo pack with all three in one package. Seems like others online like it too for it being accurate and convenient in use. I'll definitely get this.


----------



## CrankbaitJon (Mar 26, 2012)

I have Crocea Clams up on a rock. It is about 8" from my 4 lamp T5 fixture. So far so good for 3 months. I had a Maxima clam that didn't last for 5 days


----------

